# April photo contest



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

Nash666 has chosen "April showers brings..." MUDDY PAWS. So post your favorite pics of your muddy goldens.

We'll take entries until 4/25

Remember you have to have 25 posts to enter, and only one entry per member.


----------



## MelMcGarry (May 2, 2010)

Gosh - muddy paws??? However will I ever get my boy to find some mud?! :--crazy:


----------



## Dexell1827 (Feb 23, 2011)

****************


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

This will be a fun one!


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)




----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Here's Nitro @ the park last summer....he had a blast...::


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Looks like I have to get boy wonder out into the garden tomorrow while I plant green things. In theory he will get dirty so I'll have a pic...


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Here is Maggie:


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

oh boy, this will be a tough contest!!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Maggies mom said:


> Here is Maggie:


aaah Mom, mud baths are therapeutic! What a muddy girl there! It looks like the basketball next to her hit a sinkhole!


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

I came out to this one morning:










It's hard to see all the mud and dirt on him, but the extent of dirt everywhere was unbelievable. He is sitting half in the flower bed and half on the sidewalk...which has disappeared under all the dirt!


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

It isn't the muddiest she has ever been but that smile makes me laugh!


----------



## elly (Nov 21, 2010)

*How literal do you want the meaning of the title of this months competition!? Chesters paws couldnt get much deeper in the mud...one happy pup!*


----------



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

Mud Wrestling with his bro:


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

Rivet after a hot morning tracking July 08. It was far worse when he was still wet.


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

A muddy Enzo taking a (facedown) nap inbetween laps at Relay for Life. He was about 4 months old here.


----------



## Mileysmom (Feb 11, 2009)

This was yesterday in the muck at the Conservation Area...phew!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Tally after field training in Freeport, Maine


----------



## goldenshadow (Nov 22, 2010)

puppy 2.jpg

Barley <3


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

Merlin! Ah, yeah....this feels great!


----------



## SimTek (Dec 21, 2007)

Ohhh.. Sam Dog got in the mud....


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

Ace after a romp in the post-rain mud last Easter. He was 5 months old. Those of you who remember his puppy photos will remember that he was almost pure white at this time. He still has an affinity for mud puddles and the same melt-my-heart face that makes it a little less painful to give him a bath after these adventures.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

leave it to 2 Golden "partners in grime" to find the one tiny mud puddle at the 2.5 acre dog park!


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

missmarstar said:


> leave it to 2 Golden "partners in grime" to find the one tiny mud puddle at the 2.5 acre dog park!


I love that Sam is laughing!!! 

"Mom's car is gonna look AWESOME with all this mud on the seats!!!"


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Sam and Dillon sure do look pleased with their "find".


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Stretchdrive said:


> Rivet after a hot morning tracking July 08. It was far worse when he was still wet.


OH SOOOOO ADORABLE BUDDY!!!!!!::::


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

esSJay said:


> I love that Sam is laughing!!!
> 
> "Mom's car is gonna look AWESOME with all this mud on the seats!!!"



Luckily we came prepared with our backseat hammock cover :dblthumb2


They weren't laughing anymore when we got home and they got hosed down with ice cold hose water!! :


----------



## HudsensMama9 (Dec 17, 2009)

This was on our way home from the dog park... Hudsen found the muddy pond! A bath for him, me and the car was in order after that trip!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

HudsensMama9 said:


> This was on our way home from the dog park... Hudsen found the muddy pond! A bath for him, me and the car was in order after that trip!


At least you thought ahead and had a cover for the backseat! 

I had my guy out to the horse farm this afternoon. It was drizzling and there were pond sized puddles everywhere. In between having zoomies in the back pasture while I tried to find my horse and dancing and digging up puddles, he was climbing up on the used sawdust mounds (yes, used) and playing king of the hill. :uhoh:

I couldn't scrub the seats hard enough to get the mud and stink out. 

And I forgot to take pics before dumping him into the bathtub and cleaning him up. :doh:


----------



## HudsensMama9 (Dec 17, 2009)

Megora said:


> At least you thought ahead and had a cover for the backseat!
> 
> I had my guy out to the horse farm this afternoon. It was drizzling and there were pond sized puddles everywhere. In between having zoomies in the back pasture while I tried to find my horse and dancing and digging up puddles, he was climbing up on the used sawdust mounds (yes, used) and playing king of the hill. :uhoh:
> 
> ...


Oh my goodness.. I'm laughing out loud! I swear our goofy goldens wake up and say, "Hmmm how can I get super muddy today?!" Hudsen certainly can't pass up lying down in a puddle! I hope you were able to get your car (and pup) cleaned up!


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

goldenshadow said:


> puppy 2.jpg
> 
> Barley <3


How cute is that!!!! I don't know why but I love muddy dog pics....especially if it is someone else's dog.


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

I must have the only Golden on the Forum who does NOT want to get dirty...No pictures for me, this round.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

The muddiest of my muddy Jax pics.


----------



## fuzzbuzz (Aug 3, 2008)

Love it!! LOL


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

My boys don't often get muddy....but we had lots of rain yesterday and my yard is a mess. My husband left them outside for about 4 mins without watching them, big mistake!
Picture #1 Murphy is standing weird because he is ready to bolt...I have him cornered. #2 I told him to drop the ball, not thinking I would get splashed with mud. #3 I think he needs to brush. Bath followed this mud fun...but they were due for baths today aways.
Chester only had a little mud on the paws and didn't understand why he had to have a bath too.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

inge said:


> I must have the only Golden on the Forum who does NOT want to get dirty...No pictures for me, this round.


Toby doesn't like to get anything on his fur either! I do have a couple of shots of a muddy face taken while he was retrieving a tennis ball at a lake. He's my Diva Dog--and I sorta like the fact he avoids the dirt!


----------



## zephyr (Sep 29, 2009)

Okay, I feel a little better that my dog is not the only mud-lover out there  I took this one last month, after we had particularly gross Chuck-it session in the backyard:







I imagine Oscar is probably thinking: "THAT WAS AWESOME!!" but also "MWAHA I CAN'T BELIEVE YOU LET ME BACK INSIDE!!" :doh:: 



(Of course, you're not truly muddy unless you've reallllly mashed your face into it :doh:... I hope Steph won't mind me re-posting some of her fabulous photographs of Oscar from the last GTA meets!!!)

Oscar :heartbeat mud, 2010... yes he dove in the first puddle we came upon...








Oscar :heartbeat mud, 2011... I can't believe Steph got this close with her camera LOL but her images are fantastic!


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Ljilly28 said:


> Tally after field training in Freeport, Maine


U JUST MADE MY DAY !!!!!!:wavey:::::::::::::


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

They are all great pics, goldens arent always golden!!!!!! love them....::


----------



## MidasMom (Jun 2, 2010)

Sigh, and I just had him groomed too. Gotta love spring time in Michigan, NOT!


----------



## Dreammom (Jan 14, 2009)

Layla, very proud of herself!


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

look for the voting thread in a couple of days


----------

